# Free E/M webinars



## cpccoder2008 (Mar 22, 2010)

We are looking for any free coding webinars. We would pefer E/M coding and documentation but would take anything related to coding. We are registered for two so far through CMS, the ICD-10 webinar tues mar 23 and revision's to consultations wed mar 24. If you know of any other's please let me know and i will post the same. Thank you.


----------

